# Bow or Stern Mounted Trolling Motor? Opinions Appreciated.



## Sneed (Jul 16, 2009)

Boat Specs
- Manufacturer : Boston Whaler
- Model : Montauk
- Year : 1978
- Length : 17'

I am about done refurbishing the above mentioned boat. The next step is to mount a trolling motor. In speaking with a variety of friends about what I should do - I get a variety of suggestions. Figured it calls for some 2cool input as well.

The options
- Stern Mounted (Rear)
- Bow Mounted (Front)

I am leaning towards mounting it in the stern section of the boat.
- Easier to run/hide the cables.
- My perception is that it will not take as much abuse.
- Will fit the style of boat better.
- Will not require a long shaft.

Looking for feedback from those who have experience with a stern mounted trolling motor. Any feedback at all would be appreciated. Good, Bad or Indifferent. 

Advise if you need more criteria to work with.

Sneed


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Trolling motor*

Sneed go with the stern mount set up. All the 17's that know are mounted on the stern. Whalers are not set up for a bow mount trolling motor not to say it can't be done. And yea, you are right it will take less abuse on the back. Bow mount motors give you quicker and better control but the stern mount works just fine. Mine is stern mounted on my 22' Whaler and I have no issues with it. Gater


----------



## TimeOut55 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a 24-volt, 82# transom mounted Motor Guide on my Wellcraft Airslot 165.
Even though this boat is small, it is fairly heavy and has high sides. I had originally had a 12-volt, 54# Minnkota but found this just did not have enough power for my boat.

I think you need more power to manuver the boat from the stern. Have to consider where you are going to put the batteries and the added weight on the rear of the boat.
I have put my tolling motors in the middle of the baot and this has worked out well.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a 15' 3" Whaler and have a 45 lb Minn Kota hand operated with the folding bracket mounted on the front because that is where I fish from, up front. Works great and pleanty of power for me and a friend. Its easier to pull a boat than to push it, and you can see where your going. I mounted my battery up front with hold downs, and have no problems at all. I had the battery in the back, but 2 batteries, 9 gallon gas tank, was too much weight.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I had a stern mounted 54# 12v on my 17' Montauk. Worked great, best set up location for that boat. Get more thrust if its in the budget.


----------



## CMC (Feb 11, 2008)

Almost all of the Whalers we rig have a stern mount troll motor. Granted, alot of these are guide boats, they want there customers on the front chasing birds, tarpon fishing, etc. We just did a 17 for a friend of mine, with a stern mount 55# minn kota 12 volt, and from personal experience it works great, tracks well, easy to use, and very much out of the way when not being used.
Glenn


----------



## Sneed (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply all.

Glenn, you just did the cooler rack / leaning post for my Whaler. Very satisfied with your work by the way. 

Spoke to you yesterday to send me the picks of the Whaler you mentioned in your post. If you still have the e-mail addresses I gave you, please send me the pics of that Whaler.

Thanks again for the quick turn around on the cooler rack.

Sneed.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

I've owned 3 montauks with troll motors on all of them. IMO the bow mount is the way to go if you want to work a reef area or a shoreline. It takes a bit of custom work for a really sweet install, but the first time you have a cross wind or any current you'll be glad its not on the stern. If all you want to do is chase the birds on occassion, then maybe the stern set up will get you by.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

I've owned 3 montauks with troll motors on all of them. IMO the bow mount is the way to go if you want to work a reef area or a shoreline. It takes a bit of custom work for a really sweet install, but the first time you have a cross wind or any current you'll be glad its not on the stern. If all you want to do is chase the birds on occassion, then maybe the stern set up will get you by.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

My 84 Montauk has wood pads embedded in the top deck for a front mounted motor. You can get a wood location diagram for your boat from Boston Whaler. I think I got mine from the reference section of the Whaler Forums at Continuous wave. If you fish where there is not much wind, a stern mount will work. If the wind is much over 10 knots, a bow mount is much easier to control.


----------



## Sneed (Jul 16, 2009)

Alright guys.

I have purchased a bow mount Minn Kota - even though I know it will be a tougher install.

I simply believe I will enjoy the boat more with it installed on the bow.

For those who suggested the stern mount, trust me - I evaluated and considered my options for a stretch of time.

As to where I am now in the process - I have the following in my garage to be installed. 
- Minn Kota SM80/BG/H
- RTA-19 Quick Release Bracket
- Twist Lock Plug and Receptacle.

The matter in which I am hoping to get some 2cool feedback on is the mounting of the motor.

Options as follows.
- Mount the motor directly to wood available on the bow.
- Get someone to fabricate an aluminum plate. Mount the plate to the bow and then the motor to the plate.

Examples of some plate work below.


Pics 1 and 2 : Example of an aluminum plate.

Pics 3 and 4 : Another plate example. Note the bolts that go through the lip top to bottom.

Pics 5 and 6 : My boat.


Just trying to think this one through guys. Maybe you can offer some insight. 

As always, opinions appreciated.

Sneed


----------



## McBeast (Sep 17, 2009)

For a whaler which is a deeper boat it would be best to do a stern mount...but I'm curious what do you want to put a trolling motor on a whaler for anyways? Make sure you get a 24 volt though for the boat. It will definitely take less abuse being in the stern too, my bow mount broke apart from the beating granted it was a long shaft too which makes it jump around more.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Much easier to pull a chain than push one. Bow mount is always better *if possible*.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

A stern mounted trolling motor boat is much harder to control when going into any headwind as the wind is always pushing you off course and you will be changing power a lot to keep going straight.

Charles


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

fishsmart said:


> A stern mounted trolling motor boat is much harder to control when going into any headwind as the wind is always pushing you off course and you will be changing power a lot to keep going straight.
> 
> Charles


Not if you turn around and troll backwards. Works pretty well as long as you don't have a chop big enough to start putting water over the stern.


----------

